

SEO Backpack - maurosicard
http://seobackpack.com/

======
maurosicard
Hey there, I am the Maker of SEO Backpack.

As the world of SEO/SEM is very important for growing your business or
startup, I created SEO Backpack and listed all tools you will ever need based
on my last 3 years of experience.

Feel free to submit your own tools, and any feedback is well received.

------
Jem
This is just a thin site containing lists of affiliate links. It'd be much
more useful if you had actually compared the tools you're linking to and/or
ranked or rated them on the functionality they offer.

